# Anyone heard from Tom Hilton?



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard a 60' cat named reef man sank off Texas and 12 people were rescued.. Hope he's ok


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9269725

They said sailboat in the article, but could they be mistaken?


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hope all are ok. Whoever it is.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I have heard that they are all fine! Yes it was his boat, the one he listed for sale on here. Great Video of the rescue on Facebook. If you have Facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202378114039653


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Wander if he was on a trial run with suspected buyer?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> I have heard that they are all fine! Yes it was his boat, the one he listed for sale on here. Great Video of the rescue on Facebook. If you have Facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202378114039653


I thought I had seen it for sale on here. Glad everyone got out OK. Wonder what caused it to sink?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I thought I had seen it for sale on here. Glad everyone got out OK. Wonder what caused it to sink?


Sorry in advance but I have to: WATER


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Sorry in advance but I have to: WATER


Yep, I deserved that one...


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Yep, I deserved that one...



Just kidding buddy. One time when I was a kid when my dad crop-dusted in jay he told a guy that asked why his crop-duster crashed, my dad told him " lack of air and altitude"!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Just kidding buddy. One time when I was a kid when my dad crop-dusted in jay he told a guy that asked why his crop-duster crashed, my dad told him " lack of air and altitude"!


No harm, no foul. That is kinda funny though.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

IF you click next up top on the FB link, they have about 4 videos all together...They made the best of it.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

wld1985 said:


> IF you click next up top on the FB link, they have about 4 videos all together...They made the best of it.


Does not appear that anyone panicked!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That's insane. Glad everyone made it back safe.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, glad they're ok. And way to save the beer!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That is pretty wild and I hope to never be in that situation.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

What a bunch of bad asses! I flip out when I flip my yak 50 yds from the beach!! I guess when your focused on saving the lives or BEER you don't have time to panic. UGLY


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

anyone have a picture of the boat? nobody seemed too concerned it was gone, i guess the insurance policy was up to date. i would be freaking out, fo sho


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

sure said:


> anyone have a picture of the boat? nobody seemed too concerned it was gone, i guess the insurance policy was up to date. i would be freaking out, fo sho


 Look about 6 threads down under "Who wants to deploy an artificial reef".


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Biggest fear most of us that fish offshore have is sinking or being struck by lightning. 
Who would of thought that Big Cat would of sank? Glad everyone is OK. Sucks to loose such a nice boat.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

*HA!*

Best ship wreck photo ever!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

^^^^lol, awesome


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy all,
The rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated....lol

I have been very busy trying to get my phone, email, etc., back up while handling all of the related issues of the boat's sinking - the Reef-Man, a 60' aluminum catamaran that we used to deploy artificial reefs and perform research here offshore of Texas.

First, I would like to say thanks to the Lord for looking out for my friends' safety and that everyone made it back unscathed and alive. We can replace the material things in our lives, but we cannot replace a human life. For that, I am extremely grateful.

Secondly, I would like to thank the US Coast Guard for not leaving their posts even though the federal government had shut down that day. I wasn't sure I was going to get a response from my Mayday call, but no only did they respond, they did so in an extremely expeditious and professional manner. They are the real deal.

And third, I would like to thank all of you who have shown such an outpouring of support in this - Wow. My wife certainly has a renewed appreciation for me, lol.

The vessel had a hull breach that occurred somewhere between 10-15 miles offshore that was detected after I noticed sluggish response from the steering - we are still unsure what caused this breach. There was no water in the hulls at 10 miles out, as I happened to close the bilge hatches inside the cabin about that time, and everything was normal. When I detected the sluggishness, I pulled back the throttles and inspected the port bilge - it was about 70% full of seawater!

I immediately notified the coast guard that we were taking on water, had everyone put their life jackets on, and turned the boat back towards port, relaying our position and condition periodically. 

She eventually lost power and sank after making about 2 miles - we were in the water about 30-45 minutes before the Coast Guard helicopter and vessel arrived on the scene. I had a rope that encircled everyone so that we floated as one unit - it's when people start swimming off on their own when you lose people.

After finishing up the required paperwork at the USCG station in Freeport, the captain of the USCG vessel came up to me and shook my hand, saying that I had done everything textbook perfect, and sure made their job easier and probably saved lives. That made me feel a lot better when I heard him say that.

Everyone was calm and were actually cracking jokes and some were drinking cold beverages of choice while we floated in the water waiting on the coasties. I believe everyone on the boat benefited from the experience in regards to how they approach any future offshore fishing trips...make sure there are plenty of life jackets and a working VHF radio can make the difference between life and death. (Perhaps a small life boat would be in order as well)!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202378114039653&set=vb.1396882649&type=2&theater

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Everyone was calm and were actually cracking jokes and some were drinking cold beverages of choice while we floated in the water waiting on the coasties. I believe everyone on the boat benefited from the experience in regards to how they approach any future offshore fishing trips...make sure there are plenty of life jackets and a working VHF radio can make the difference between life and death. (Perhaps a small life boat would be in order as well)!

A high water alarm might need be on that list also. It has saved a many boats, and I can speak from experience on that one. Glad y'all made it back unscathed!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of the boat, Tom. Glad all are alive and well. I guess you have deployed that last reef!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok I have dumb question. Does the coast gaurd send you a bill for the rescue like fuel costs etc. Or is it just a free service? Also what about fines and such for the toxins coming from the boat?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Disco said:


> Ok I have dumb question. Does the coast gaurd send you a bill for the rescue like fuel costs etc. Or is it just a free service? Also what about fines and such for the toxins coming from the boat?


Insurance plans cover various amounts of spill damage, and I believe that the service provided by the USCG is paid by tax payer money, which I'm ok with.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Insurance plans cover various amounts of spill damage, and I believe that the service provided by the USCG is paid by tax payer money, which I'm ok with.


I always wondered about the coast guard since they are truly providing a "service". When an ambulance comes and picks you up or life flight ive heard it costs a mint. The coast guard is kinda the same. 


BTW im really glad Tom and crew are all home safe unharmed. Its a damn shame that such a cool boat went down. Will it be salvaged or will it just stay on the bottom?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Disco said:


> I always wondered about the coast guard since they are truly providing a "service". When an ambulance comes and picks you up or life flight ive heard it costs a mint. The coast guard is kinda the same.
> 
> 
> BTW im really glad Tom and crew are all home safe unharmed. Its a damn shame that such a cool boat went down. Will it be salvaged or will it just stay on the bottom?


 I think an inspection is required in order for full coverage insurance to be dished out, so I would assume it will be brought up and examined to make sure foul play wasn't involved.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Sorry for the loss of the boat, Tom. Glad all are alive and well. I guess you have deployed that last reef!


No - actually I am hoping to continue exploring new avenues in the reefing world. 

Yes, I am working with the USCG to determine the most likely location, and there is a boat going out tomorrow to attempt to locate the Reef-Man position. Once located, the salvage work will commence (depending on the oncoming storm in the Gulf), and the idea is to bring the vessel back to shore.

Tom


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Capt Tom, was there ever a concern with sharks? Curious. I think I may have a stroke so I could be sacrificed to save the rest. lol


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Any updates? It's been a while.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Any updates? It's been a while.


Start a thread about snapper regulations and I am sure he will chime in.


----------

